# Drucke abfangen oder PRN-Dateien umwandeln?



## RyoOhki (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich will angebote von einer software aus vermailen, die von sich aus nur die Möglichkeit bietet, die fertigen Angebote entweder als Bild auszugeben oder sie auszudrucken (also kein Copy&Paste usw möglich!). 

Es ist jedoch möglich die Angebote in PRN-Dateien ausgeben zu lassen. Ich hatte mir jetzt überlegt ein Programm zu schrieben, dass diese PRN's in ein sinnvolles Format z.B. PDF oder jpg umwandelt und in eine email einfügt/anhängt.

Kann mir jemand ein Beschreibung von den PRN oder eben Postskrip-Dateien (sind doch Beide identisch, oder?) damit ich sie umwandeln kann oder evt. sogar fertige Funktionen oder DLL's dafür? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Ryo


----------

